# حديثة التخرج وارجو المساعدة



## engamna (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا خريجة 2010
وبصراحة مش عارفة الدنيا فيها اية وابدا من فين ممكن تساعدونى لو سامحتم 
انا اخذت كورس شبكات 
ومش عارفة هشتغل فى شبكات ولا الكترونيات ولا الاقمار الصناعية ولا الموبايل
(مع العلم انا مشروع تخرجى كان عن الموبايل)
ولا اخذ كورسات زى ما ناس بتاخذ وخلاص
ولا اكمل دراسات عليا وحتى لو هكمل هتخصص فى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش عارفة بجد اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:19:
​


----------



## abo_omara79 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بامكانى مساعدتك زميلتى العزيزة المهم بداية معرفة فى اى مجال ستتوطفين حتى ننصحك بما هو مفيد 
اخوكى 
مهندس / عبده عمارة 
مير ادارة سنترالات السنبلاوين خريج 2003 واعمل منذ ذلك التاريخ بالشركة المصرية للاتصالات
تحياتى لك


----------



## abo_omara79 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abo_omara79 قال:


> انا بامكانى مساعدتك زميلتى العزيزة المهم بداية معرفة فى اى مجال ستتوطفين حتى ننصحك بما هو مفيد
> اخوكى
> مهندس / عبده عمارة
> مير ادارة سنترالات السنبلاوين خريج 2003 واعمل منذ ذلك التاريخ بالشركة المصرية للاتصالات
> تحياتى لك


 يمكنك الاتصال بى على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## end of world (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## engamna (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## IT3 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بس اختي ما فاهم ايش نوع المساعده التي ترغبي فيها

عسى نستطيع في المساعده

تحياتي*


----------



## يزن الازرقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

خذي كورسات اولا ويمكنني المساعده بقوه


----------



## zainab mohsin (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد فكره عامه وكيفة العمل بمشروع تخرخي تصميم عارض الصور بلغة الفجوال يسكbrowser


----------



## مختار الوصابي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أدعي الله عزوجل أن يوفقك في عمل جيد في وقت جيدجداّ وراتب ممتاز


----------



## مختار الوصابي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد مشروع تخرج أو فكرة للمشروع في قسم هندسة حاسوب ساعدوني أرجوكم


----------



## amirengineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا هقولك رأي الشخصي...أنا شايف إنك تشوفي نفسك مياله لأي مجال بالتحديد (و الموضوع ده بيكون محتاج إنك تقعدي مع متخصصين و ناس أصحاب خبره يعرفوكي كل مجال ايه الي بتعمليه فيه)...

دي نبذه سريعة عن مجالات العمل في مصر(و غالباً باقي الدول العربيه) علي حد علمي:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- الاتصالات (شبكات المحمول):

*تتلخص في شركات الاتصالات التلاته الي كل الناس عرفاهم, و الشغل فيها بيكون تركيب وحدات الارسال و الاستقبال (BTS) الخاصه بالموبيلات بالاضافه الي عمليه تحديد المواقع المناسبه لوضعها.

*الكورسات المطلوبه:GSM-CDMA-UMTS-CCNA-OPTIMIZATION Program..و الباكيت المعروفه بتاعت كورسات المحمول 

2-اتصالات (القمر الصناعي):

المهندسين هنا علي حد علمي بيشتغلو في ضبط الاشارات المرسله و المستقبله من القمر الصناعي كما يقومون بضبط وضعية القمر الصناعي(عشان يحافظ علي الدوران داخل المدار) .

الكورسات:

*معرفه محترمة بأنظمة الأقمار الصناعية (تدرس فالجامعات+تدريب فالشركة المصريه للإتصالات)....علي حد علمي معظم المقابله بتكون فالموضوع ده و مدي المعلومات الي عندك عن الموضوع
CDMA & some Digital Comm. subjects
antenna
microwave

الالكترونيات:

Embedded systems:

ده بيدور حول تصميم الدوائر الي بتعتمد علي الميكروكنتروللر و ال FPGA 

الكورسات:
FPGA &VHDL-Microcontroller(C/Assembly/Basic)-Basic Analog & Digital Electronics knowldge.

IC Design:

مجال نادر و عدد الي شغالين فيه في مصر ميعديش 500 مهندس و بيكونو متنأيين علي الفرازه (الأولويه لطلبه عين شمس لأنهم يدرسون المجال بعمق) لكن بحق ده من أرقي الوظائف في مصر و المهندسين فيها سهل جداً يتنقل لأي فرع خارج البلد.

الكورسات:


Semiconductor phys.-Mos Device-IC Fabrication -VLSI-Analog IC Design-CADENSE/MENTOR GRAPHIC tool

طبعاً فيه شغل في الشبكات و في فالبرمجه لكن من و جهة نظري الشخصيه دي وظائف ثانويه لمهندس اتصالات و الكترونيات.

بالنسبه للدرسات العليا , لو أنتي غاويه مجال معين و نفسك تستزيدي فيه من المعرفه فقدمي فيها غير كده تبقي بتضيعي وقتك و بتعصبي الدكاتره...مع العلم إنك لازم تعرفي ان الدرسات العليا في كل جامعه بتتختلف جزئياً و احياناً كلياً عن الجامعت الأخري فيجب عليكي انك تسألي عن المواد التي تدرس و الأساتذه الموجودين........
أعتقد ان الدنيا و ضحت شويه كده...و ربنا يوفق الجميع 

ملحوظه:ربما يختلف معي البعض في بعض النقاط لكني ذكرت الموضوع من خبرتي و من وجهة نظري و شكراً


----------



## adeeb86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ana badawer 3ala sho3'ol


----------



## mahmoud awd (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا خريج برده 2010


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

المفرض تحددى الاول فى اى مجال انتى عايزة تكملى فيه الاتصالات و الموبايل ولا الشبكات ولا الالكترونيات
لأن كل حاجة وليها كورساتها و طريقها
مثلا لو هتكملى اتصالات يبقى تاخدى حاجات زى ال gsm و ال gprs وما الى ذلك
اما لو شبكات يبقى سيسكو و كبداية ccna و ميكروسوفت
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ramyeraif2000 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ابتعولى السى فى بتاعكو ع الايميل ده

[email protected]

احنا شغالين فى مجال الموبايل فى القاهره وبنجمع ناس وان شالله قريب حنتصل بيكم


----------



## gary (15 مارس 2011)

الحال من بعضه الله بعين


----------

